# What is it with 10 year olds?



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

God, I just don't get it. How come 10 year olds are just so blooming whiney when playing competitive game? Went down to my local club, and this 1o year old with nids ask me for a game. "Ok then," I say. He promptly puts on all hsi forces, which was a carnifex, a hive node, 2 raveners and umpteen termagants and genestealers. I deploy my forces, first lining up my guardsmen in an orderly fashion, at put my trusty ol' basilisk on the table, when he lets out a whine.
"you can't have that!"he cries
"Why not?"
"It'll blow me to pieces!"
"Well, duh, thats what it's designed to do."
"You'll thrash me in 1 turn!"
"Ok, ok, you win. I'll take it off."
Disgruntled, i remove the basilisk and put on my leman russ, when he lets out another whine.
"That'll destroy me to!"
"OH FOR GODS SAKES!"

The arguments go on like this for about half an hour. I know.

On a less to do with 40k note, i turn on my Xbox and go on Battlefield 2. the first match I go on has a little kid called "Gun1t6352" swearing his head off at the guy with the sniper rifle in the mosque. God what is it 10 year olds?!


----------



## Steel Rain (Jan 14, 2008)

They haven't learned to turn off the whine switch. Since their balls have not dropped, they can't physically "man up"


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

For young complainer my standard responses are " DO you want some cheese with your whine?" of " Man, my 3 year old kid doesn't whine this much."

That usually shuts them up and stops the whining but generally I don't play young players unless I have seen them play a game or I know someone that has played them before. I have meet a lot of great players that are between 10 -14 in age and they act more mature than some 30 year olds. 

Also carry a list of your army and show it to the kid before you start saying "this is the army I am going to play." so that if he doesn't like it you don't have to play him.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

smack him round the back of the head and tell him to stop whinning.

i hate little kids, they don't know the rules they cry when you rape them after 3 turns and you have to tell them too many times to stop pre measureing and grbbing your models by the most fragile part.


----------



## DeusMortemEst (Dec 14, 2007)

The problem is simple - ten year olds don't have any balls yet. And also, parents nowadays sometimes are horribly bad at raiding their children. This type of cildish behaviour is a million times worse than my little brother's, for instance.


----------



## Steel Rain (Jan 14, 2008)

I'm pretty good at children raiding. The playgrounds of Oklahoma City are my...uh...playgrounds? D'AAAARRR!


----------



## Mad King George (Jan 15, 2008)

bets way to stop them whiening is to let them take first turn get them into bolter range then bang


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Steel Rain said:


> I'm pretty good at children raiding. The playgrounds of Oklahoma City are my...uh...playgrounds? D'AAAARRR!


 
That's fucking creepy, dude.


----------



## squadiee (Nov 4, 2007)

hehe, I had a load of whiny 10 year olds at my local GW tournament, but it weren't till I pwned them did they shut up...

(yes, there weren't just beat, they were pwned)

I love it when someone whines "don't put that on there, that'll kill me", my usual reply is "oh really? I should have brought two then...". Sorts em out every time :wink:


----------



## kharnthebetrayer (Nov 26, 2007)

steel rain, you are definetly sounding like a pediphile.

you should not be playing with or raiding children. unless you are a child. then it is ok. (i guess) 

Also, teenagers aren't the most mature people ever. Ever seen Superbad. The langauge in the movie is extremely similar to our daily conversations. I'm not as bad as the rest of my friends, but we are not easily labeled mature.


----------



## Steel Rain (Jan 14, 2008)

of course I'm messing around. You are right about Superbad. It's closer to real life than Dawson's Creek ever was. McLovin? Your name is McLovin? What are you, Seal?


----------



## Syko515 (Jan 22, 2008)

i wont play with anyone more then a year or two younger then me. younger kids don't understand that they aren't always gonna win.


----------



## War_Ape (Jan 7, 2008)

Sound like you have a bit of a Soap Opera going on at your local club... every couple days we get a new "episode" here at the forums. :biggrin:

But really, when dealing with young children in general, just try to be as polite as possible and remember that probably once upon a time you too were equally annoying (No offense intended. I remember that I used to annoy the hell out of my older brother when I was little ankle biter).

You could threaten to wash their mouths out with soap, or hire a child pirate (see above post for details ). Or you could find a troll, I hear their quite fond of small children. I think I've seen a couple at my local hobby shop (smelled like trolls anyway), perhaps drawn there by the readily available food source.


----------



## Steel Rain (Jan 14, 2008)

Or a witch in a gingerbread house. They like children too. Good in stews.


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

lol once some little kid came up to me at th GW store and was like "hey u wanna play a game?" i was like "ya sure," so then the kid goes up to a redshirt and asks if he can borrow some tau minis. i immediately slap my forhead, realizing that i just signed away the next 10-30mins of my life for no reason.
so we start playing, i pull out some of my Angels against this kids tau, and he whoops my ass hardcore.
dont underestimate the sheer cunning of a 10 year old :shok:


----------



## Siege (Jan 18, 2008)

I think the thing with 10 year olds is that they're 10 years old, and accordingly, they act like 10 year olds.

I guess I'm a bit older than most people on these forums but I wouldn't play against a 10 year old, I don't wanna beat a 10 year old brat and I sure as hell don't want to lose to one.


----------



## inqusitor_me (Jan 27, 2008)

man u guys have it lukey ma local club i atend some times there is only ten year olds lol a 17 year old and a patrick lol (he,'s ok ) so this ten year old comes up to me say u owe me a quid so i say wtf u tralking about 
he ends up goingin on about he gave me a pound wit a 100% intrest on it so it comes to 65 quid how do thay get a way with it i want to kill them all 
all the ones that play warhammer and all xbox live games ......ALLL OF THEM


----------



## abaddonthedespoir (Jan 28, 2008)

They want to win, as i remember a kid at my local GW was playing in a store apocalypse battle and he deployed his 106 marines and HQ (from that big set, the name escapes me), and ran away from my side taking site of the baneblade. so later during the same game, m friend was getting blasted by the marines and asks for help. I fire at the marines with the baneblade cannon. I remember he started screaming to the world i was cheating. His first call was that he wasn't the guy i deployed across from, which was over-ruled by one of the staff, and he also said i was out of range, but the baneblade does shoot 72 inches, so he was over-ruled. He then quit the game, as the blast left 14 marines, i believe. It was the best rolling i did with it. Anyhow a story to waste a minute of your life.


----------



## Vitaeus (Jan 27, 2008)

abaddonthedespoir said:


> They want to win, as i remember a kid at my local GW was playing in a store apocalypse battle and he deployed his 106 marines and HQ (from that big set, the name escapes me), and ran away from my side taking site of the baneblade. so later during the same game, m friend was getting blasted by the marines and asks for help. I fire at the marines with the baneblade cannon. I remember he started screaming to the world i was cheating. His first call was that he wasn't the guy i deployed across from, which was over-ruled by one of the staff, and he also said i was out of range, but the baneblade does shoot 72 inches, so he was over-ruled. He then quit the game, as the blast left 14 marines, i believe. It was the best rolling i did with it. Anyhow a story to waste a minute of your life.


The only big SM set I can think of is Macragge, so Marneus Calgar? I dunno. But yeah, he was just looking for excuses, and when he ran out, he decided to be a little bitch and leave. Total prick. I have no sympathy for people like that.


----------



## Wade (Jan 21, 2007)

I know some 26 year olds like that....

"Oh you blew up my land raider crusader in the first turn, i can't win now, shall we start again?"


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

you wont have that problem with me, im a year too old for that. :mrgreen:
Anyway i wasnt a jerk last year either, if something bad happens to me i dont cry out for my mom, im tougher than that, i just say a light hearted "oh crap" with a big grin on my face. Btw if you didnt get it, im eleven. :mrgreen:

...:mrgreen: god i luv that smiley


Kids online need to be dissed to shut up, they cuss you, cuss them back and they wont have anymore to say. if you snipe them they will just vomit a long stream of choice words about your heritage. 

comments about super bad. My brother is in the IB program. Basically its for smart kids who need a challenge so he just does more work for a better diploma, this is a typical conversation my bro heard. 

IB kid 1: You're stupid.
IB kid 2: Your Mom's stupid.
IB kid 1: Only in the pants.
IB kid 2: At least i have a pants.
IB kids 1 & 2: *LAUGH* *CRACK UP*

Yes "... a pants


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

The simple thing to do is to just not play them. At my club the store owner literally doesn't allow little kids to ask me to play since I have absolutely zero patience as it is.

Katie D


----------



## inqusitor_me (Jan 27, 2008)

Katie Drake said:


> The simple thing to do is to just not play them. At my club the store owner literally doesn't allow little kids to ask me to play since I have absolutely zero patience as it is.
> 
> Katie D


im shur u have patience


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

She may but I certainly don't. I have had a game or two against the younger crowd and I always try to make it fun for them while teaching them a bit for future games but I have a bad habit of snapping at people very quickly if they engage in any sort of foolishness.


----------



## Steel Rain (Jan 14, 2008)

The Wraithlord doesn't deal well with tomfoolery!


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

Well with me I beat them and they just keep wanting another game and so far I have'nt lost one game and I've battled them like 30 times each.


----------



## SPYDeR13 (Dec 18, 2007)

This is very reason why I don't play at the GW stores or hobby shops. I would rather stay at home and play against people I know.:biggrin:


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Well, counter to the general thrust of things, can I just point out 
1 - we were all 10 once, except those of us who still are, or haven't reached it yet;
2 - lots of people older than 10 are assholes too;
3 - some 10-year-olds are well brought up, polite and well behaved;
4 - if some 10-year-olds need to learn that they're not gonna win all the time, we're _morally obliged_ to thrash them (at Warhammer) now and again, it's for their own good (character-building, morally strengthening and all that).

But god yes I could do with less whingeing and whining.

'Oh bloody cyclops, now you're getting on my wick' (he said, whingeing and whining)


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah, I know we were all 10 once, but I swear I didn't whine that much!


----------



## angels of fire (Dec 4, 2007)

dude two years make such a difference when you go to highschool. changed me a lot..


----------



## purepolarpanzer (Jan 8, 2008)

Vitaeus said:


> The only big SM set I can think of is Macragge, so Marneus Calgar? I dunno. But yeah, he was just looking for excuses, and when he ran out, he decided to be a little bitch and leave. Total prick. I have no sympathy for people like that.


Giant space marine set- Battle Company.

That just shows that the game brings out the worst in some ppl. You have to be able to lose and laugh if your going to win and have fun, or else NO ONE WILL PLAY YOU.


----------



## cazmac (Dec 9, 2007)

looking at some of the things people have said about talking back to the 10 year olds and what not i strongly advise you not to as most of the time there parents are there and im sure if you have kids you dont want some random man shouting at your son in a store also if you have a situation where you are asked to play a young child tell him you wont play him unless he gets help from a store worker or someone hanging about that way if something goes wrong on the kids side and he dont like it hell look up to the guy helping him and will see that there is nothing wrong with the game (mainly cos a ten year old thinks that a gw workers word is law) lol hope this helps anyone in future


----------



## Steel Rain (Jan 14, 2008)

I don't mean to be a dick or anything, but I had a hard time reading your post, cazmac. Punctuation is your friend. I think I got the gist.Yelling at ten year olds is bad. Yelling at their parents is good.


----------



## cazmac (Dec 9, 2007)

lol i am ever so sorry about my punctuation but i have grown up typing in short to my friends so i find it hard to remember to type in english lol


----------



## inqusitor_me (Jan 27, 2008)

man dosent work u shout at them then u see there mum and dad and u think no wonder the way thay talk to them man


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

kids are, well, kids, and accordingly, act like kids. 

also, they dont usually read or understand the rules properly. and, arent mature enough to behave properly in a more adult environment.

and, ZOMGORSZ WTFPWN TEH KIDSZORSZ LOLOLOL!!!!111one really isnt the way to stop them whinging is it...


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

oh oh oh i do IB!!! replying to previous post lol.

being 17, so the oldest teen at my local stockist, and good friends with the manager (20), i just tell them to shut up, and if they dont, i simply drag them out of the store, or just yell at them. being bigger (but not much taller, curses to shortness) they generally listen to me. being the oldest guy except the manager at times, i am god when it comes to these children, as the manager is generally busy.


----------



## carmichael666 (Jan 22, 2008)

All the GW products that I found have this written on the boxes, "Games Workshop recommends this product for ages 12 and over."


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

carmichael666 said:


> All the GW products that I found have this written on the boxes, "Games Workshop recommends this product for ages 12 and over."


don't mean a thing, heck I was playing at 6, and even without a rulebook, I memorized EVERYTHING up to 4th edition


----------



## Haraldrr (Jan 29, 2008)

erm im not saying a word because im only 12


----------



## Ario Barzano (Jan 18, 2008)

The other thing about 10 year olds are they keep misreading the rules and then quote them to you wrong, and then strop at you if you show them the correct version of the rule, or if you do as i do some times let them use the rule and use it against them at a later date they accuse me of cheating. i am not fussed if i lose because i am not good at the gaming side but if it is because my opponent is cheat i do feel a bit pissed.


----------



## dakari-mane (Mar 9, 2007)

Q - What is it with 10 year olds? 

A - They are only fucking ten!!! What do you expect. For fucks sake you aint meant to even be able to buy the figures till you are 16.:headbutt:


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

well put haha


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

and that solves that!
no WTFPWN!!!111one necessary.


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Brother Wulox said:


> :biggrin:erm im not saying a word because im only 12


cool. Don't worry, I'm only a few years older. It's _10_ yeah olds that I have a problem with


----------



## Haraldrr (Jan 29, 2008)

oh and i also remmber 10 year olds having a debate about what necrons are that was the best. they thought they were cyborgs that the imperium had made


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

how dare they!


----------



## darkane (Nov 14, 2007)

dude, me and my friends sound just like superbad too, the difference, we are all 30! so yeah, either your mature for your age or umm....i am not.


----------

